# GPU-Z not detect OpenCL status on Radeon Rx 6900 XT



## flaubert71 (Apr 16, 2021)

I installed a fresh copy of Windows 10 Enterprise and installed all windows updates. So I installed the Adrenalin v21.3.2 drivers (also checked the 21.3.1 drivers) and finally gpu-z. But once launched, gpu-z doesn't detect OpenCL.

My hardware:

- Asus X299 WS Sage 10 / G
- i9 7980 XE
- Radeon Rx 6900 XT Reference
- 128 Gb Corsair Doninator Platinum Rgb


----------



## StefanM (Apr 17, 2021)

What does _*advanced tab/OpenCL*_ look like?
Double-check with GPU Caps Viewer


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 17, 2021)

still not working?


----------



## flaubert71 (Apr 17, 2021)

StefanM said:


> What does _*advanced tab/OpenCL*_ look like?
> Double-check with GPU Caps Viewer


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 17, 2021)

Hmm works for me in a quick test










Is this card the only graphics card in your system? Do you have Intel iGPU drivers installed? Anything else that might be worth mentioning?


----------



## flaubert71 (Apr 17, 2021)

My Advanced section in gpu-z it looks like this, totally different from yours. Yes, only 6900 video card installed.

@W1zzard

Thank you so much for your excellent support...


----------



## StefanM (Apr 17, 2021)

So GPU Caps Viewer shows a GPU with 80 CU greyed out on the first tab - and then a second GPU with 40 CU on the OpenCL tab, right?

Can you select a second GPU in the pulldown menu bottom left of GPU-Z?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks for running that AnyDesk session with me. I found the problem. It will be fixed in next GPU-Z release.

Underlying reason: GPU is located up at PCI bus number 220 or something, definitely higher than 128, which due to signed/unsigned conversion error got turned into a negative number


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Thanks for running that AnyDesk session with me. I found the problem. It will be fixed in next GPU-Z release.


can you take a look (for the same Big Navi Cards)on the memory clock and bandwidth?
sometimes when you change the VRAM Clock GPU Z just shows 0 Mhz and "Unknown" Bandwidth until reboot. 
i encountered this a few times now.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 17, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> can you take a look (for the same Big Navi Cards)on the memory clock and bandwidth?
> sometimes when you change the VRAM Clock GPU Z just shows 0 Mhz and "Unknown" Bandwidth until reboot.
> i encountered this a few times now.


Yeah I noticed this too, seems to be an issue with the drivers

Edit: just did some more testing and the driver clearly returns "0" for memory clock

@GerKNG: do you have steps to reproduce the issue? Seems changing to manual in Wattman and then changing back to "Automatic" / "Default" does this?


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah I noticed this too, seems to be an issue with the drivers
> 
> Edit: just did some more testing and the driver clearly returns "0" for memory clock
> 
> @GerKNG: do you have steps to reproduce the issue? Seems changing to manual in Wattman and then changing back to "Automatic" / "Default" does this?


Dial in my OC, Save it, reboot.

PC Boots with new SPPT and the appiled OC.
opening Wattman and click on reset to default = 0MHz / Unknown bandwidth


----------



## flaubert71 (May 12, 2021)

New version 2.39 of GPU-Z same as 2.3.8: not detecting OpenCL status on my 6900 XT.


----------



## Pablocrt (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello, I have the same issue with an RTX 3080, any suggesstions?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 12, 2021)

Pablocrt said:


> Hello, I have the same issue with an RTX 3080, any suggesstions?


This is probably a different issue. What do you see in GPU Caps Viewer, OpenCL devices ?


----------



## Pablocrt (Jul 13, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> This is probably a different issue. What do you see in GPU Caps Viewer, OpenCL devices ?


on GPU Caps I see the ryzen for opencl, but not for the RTX, also on GPZ normal, Rog themed and on the very asus software gpu tweak ii see the same no opencl support on the card, using the latest version fo drivers and softwares, also running windows 11

Update: Fixed the problem doing a clean install fo nvidia driver, not from Geforce Expirence, but the site one, that solved the issue! thanks!


----------

